# ثبتنى فيك يا يسوع !!!!!



## Dona Nabil (20 يناير 2009)

*ثبتنى فيك يا يسوع 
 يا الهى  
ابعد عنى قساوة القلب حتى استطيع البكاء عند قدميك فى وادى الدموع .. دعنى أبكى على اثامى وخطاياى فأظفر اخيرا بالتعزيات الابديه فى ديار النعيم لان الفرح السماوى المجيد يقترن دائما بدموع التوبه .. اعطنى ان اسكب دموعا حاره على خطاياى وابكى من اعماق قلبى حتى افرح هناك فى الحياة الابديه حيث تكون أنت فاتحاً ذراعيك   ثبتنى فيك يايسوع ايها المنتصر   
اتضرع اليك ان تساعدنى بنعمتك حتى انتصر على الخطيه التى تحاربنى من وقت للأخر  امين ​*


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (20 يناير 2009)

امين
شكرا عالصلاة الجميلة​


----------



## SALVATION (20 يناير 2009)

_



اعطنى ان اسكب دموعا حاره على خطاياى وابكى من اعماق قلبى حتى افرح هناك فى الحياة الابديه​

أنقر للتوسيع...

امين
جميلة صلاتك دونا
يسوع يبارك حياتك​_


----------



## المحارب الجريح (20 يناير 2009)

_جميييييييييييييييييله جدا صلاتك يا دونا

يسوع يبارك حياتك 

تحياتي​_


----------



## KOKOMAN (21 يناير 2009)

اميـــــــــــــن 

ميرررررسى على الصلاه يا دونا 

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (22 يناير 2009)

اميـن
شكراااااااا على الصلاه يا دونا

ربنا يبارك حياتك

سلام المسيح


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2009)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> امين
> شكرا عالصلاة الجميلة​



*ميرسى يا قمرررر على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2009)

.تونى.تون. قال:


> _
> امين
> جميلة صلاتك دونا
> يسوع يبارك حياتك​_



*ميرسى يا تونى على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2009)

المحارب الجريح قال:


> _جميييييييييييييييييله جدا صلاتك يا دونا
> 
> يسوع يبارك حياتك
> 
> تحياتي​_



*ميرسى  على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2009)

kokoman قال:


> اميـــــــــــــن
> 
> ميرررررسى على الصلاه يا دونا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك​


*
 ميرسى يا كوكو على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (26 يناير 2009)

كليمو قال:


> اميـن
> شكراااااااا على الصلاه يا دونا
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك
> ...



*ميرسى يا  كليمووو على مرورك الجميل وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## grges monir (26 يناير 2009)

*يسوع هو الحبيب الأبدي *



 
* طوبى لنفس ارتبطت بالمسيح..**فصارت ثابتة به في عالم سريع التغير**.
**طوبى لنفس استراحت في المسيح**..
**وتمتعت بحبه فزهدت حب العالم الأناني*​*صلاة خاشعة جميلة دونا ربنا يبارك تعبك وخدمتك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (28 يناير 2009)

grges monir قال:


> *يسوع هو الحبيب الأبدي *
> 
> 
> 
> ...


*ميرسى يا جرجس على مشاركتك وربنا يباركك​*


----------



## اني بل (24 أبريل 2009)

آمين ..يارب ...ثبتني في شخصك وقوني


----------



## ponponayah (24 أبريل 2009)

امـــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــن
ميرسى يا دونا على الصلاة الجميلة 
يسوع يبارك حياتك


----------



## happy angel (14 يونيو 2009)

*امين يارب

ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اوووى

ربنا يفرح قلبك*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

joyful song قال:


> آمين ..يارب ...ثبتني في شخصك وقوني



*ميررسى يا قمررررر على المشاركه
ربنا يستمع ويستجب أمييين​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

ponponayah قال:


> امـــــــــــــــيــــــــــــــــن
> ميرسى يا دونا على الصلاة الجميلة
> يسوع يبارك حياتك



*ميرسى يا حبيبتى على مشاركتك وربنا يفرح قلبك​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (7 يوليو 2009)

happy angel قال:


> *امين يارب
> 
> ميرسى حبيبتى صلاة جميلة اوووى
> 
> ربنا يفرح قلبك*​



*ميرسى يا هابى
ربنا معاكى يا قمرررر​*


----------

